# Experienced Coder/Biller in Houston, Texas looking for full-time position



## tpequeno (Dec 19, 2011)

Hello I am currently seeking full-time employment in the greater Houston area. I currently hold my CPC and have over five years healthcare management experience.  Please see my resume below if interested.


 Tammy Pequeno CPC
  10122 Barr Lake Drive Houston, Texas 77095  l 281-216-1647 l tpequeno@netzero.net
    Billing and Auditing Manager

  Dedicated and technically skilled healthcare business professional with versatile administrative skills in a business office setting managing a staff of eight Billers, two Coding Auditors and five Transcriptionists.
  Excel in resolving employer and physician challenges with innovative solutions, systems and process improvements proven to increase efficiency and maximize reimbursement.
  Offer advanced computer skills in MS Office Suite, EMR software and other billing software.
Key Skills​ 
          Teambuilding & Supervision
   Staff Development & Training
   Policies & Procedures Manuals
         Report & Document Preparation
   Spreadsheet & Database Creation
   EMR software Implementation
         Records Management
   Budget/Meeting Planning
   Certified Professional Coder
          Experience

          Surgeons Management, Houston, Texas
         2006 to Present
        Billing and Auditing Manager, 2006 to present
  Billing and Auditing Manager over large multi-physician orthopedic and podiatric healthcare clinics and ASCs in multiple states across the United States.  
  Responsible for managing daily coding and billing procedures for a staff of eight Medical Billers.
  Responsible for managing daily duties for two Coding Auditors and five Transcriptionists. 
  Responsible for hiring and training new employees and implementing department policies and procedures.  
  Monitoring staff development and quality assurance.  
  Coding from progress notes and operative reports.
  Responsible for training staff over coding procedures from physician progress notes and operative reports.  
  Educate Providers and Business Office Staff over coding and documentation requirements.
  Prepare and conduct quarterly trainings for Business Office Staff pertaining to coding, billing or compliance issues.  
  Assign appropriate ICD-9-CM and CPT Codes to documentation pertaining to surgical procedures and Evaluation and Management charges for multi physicians.
          1960 West Chiropractic Center, Houston, Texas
         2003 to 2006
        Medical Office Manager
  Managed Chiropractic office over daily opening and closing procedures.
  Hired and trained new employees.
  Coded and billed all insurance claims to Medicare, Worker's Comp and Commercial Insurances.
  Reviewed EOBs for accuracy of reimbursement and appealed claims as necessary.
  Posted insurance payments to patient's accounts.

    Education

          Lone Star College, Houston, Texas
         2009-Present
        Health Information Technology Associate Degree Program
·         Currently enrolled in Associate Degree Program for Health Information Technology to be completed in 2012.
  CPC via AAPC                                                                                                                                June 2011


----------

